
Facebook scans system libs from Android app and uploads them - mido22
https://mobile.twitter.com/wongmjane/status/1167463054709334017
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion, currently on front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20839689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20839689)

